# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Τράβηγμα καλωδιου σε μπανιο...

## hitech444

Καλημερα σας,
Εχω ενα θεματάκι... Θελω να βάλω ταχυθερμοσίφωνο στο μπανιο των γονιών μου αλλά δεν υπήρχε προβλεψη για τετοιο καλωδιο 4-8mm οπότε πρεπει να τραβηχτεί. Ειναι μπανιο όμως και δεν υπάρχουν ηλ. κουτιά. Το μονο ευχαριστο ειναι οτι ο πινακας ειναι ακριβως πισω απο τον τοιχο του μπανιου. Αρα πως προχωράω;
Τρυπάω τον τοιχο και μπαινω; Το καλωδιο ομως θελει προστασια απο τις υγρασιες... εκτός και αν υπάρχει κανένας ειδικός τυπος καλωδίου που δεν τον γνωρίζω. 

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλώ

----------


## JOUN

Τα απλα καλωδια που κυκλοφορουν σου κανουν μια χαρα..Τι εννοεις "προστασια απο υγρασιες";Πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουν θερμοσιφωνο στο μπανιο τους τον συνδεουν με ειδικο καλωδιο;
Δεν νομιζω, ενα απλο 3x4 ειναι.

Ποιο πολυ πρεπει να σε απασχολει η διατομη του καλωδιου η οποια εχει αμεση σχεση με την ισχυ του ταχυθερμοσιφωνα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Το καλώδιο θα το σκεπάσει πλήρως το κουτί του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα, οπότε μην σε απασχολεί. Προσοχή όμως στην διατομή του καλωδίου που θα πρέπει να είναι το ελάχιστο 4 τετραγωνικά χιλιοστά, καλύτερα προτίμησε 6.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εκτός αν είναι ταχυθερμοσιφωνας Που μπαίνει μέσα στο μπάνιο.
Ισως περνάνε νερά,αλλα με απλη σιλικονη το λυνεις.

----------


## nyannaco

> Προσοχή όμως στην διατομή του καλωδίου που θα πρέπει να είναι το ελάχιστο 4 τετραγωνικά χιλιοστά, καλύτερα προτίμησε 6.


Γνωρίζεις την ισχύ του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα;

----------


## glamor

παλιότερα που έχω ψάξει λίγο το θέμα του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα έχω βρει στο εμπορείο μέχρι 6kw για μονοφασικό ρεύμα μετά πήγαινα σε τριφασικό
τελικά προτίμησα ένα lpg waterheater 16kw και ησύχασα (ακόμα και η τσέπη μου)

----------


## stelakis1914

> Γνωρίζεις την ισχύ του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα;


Το γράφω αυτό για να είναι καλυμμένος στο μέλλον για ότι ταχυθερμοσίφωνα θέλει να τοποθετήσει. Οι αξιόλογοι εξάλλου ξεκινάνε από τα 7KW και πρέπει να τους φέρεις συνήθως από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα αν κανεις την διερεση βγενουν 27 Α  ελεος  ..  δεν ξερω παλια νωμιζω ειχαμε ενα τετιο και εμεις αλλα το βγαλαμε εψαξα δεν το βρηκα πουθενα .

----------


## begar2

Γειά σας
θέλω να βάλω αυτό

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...670783822.html

στην κουζίνα μου. Είναι 3KW

Θα το σηκώσει η μπρίζα ή θα χρειαστώ ειδική εγκατάσταση;

----------


## johnnyb

3Kw  τα σηκωνει μια μπριζα 16Α. 
Παρτο απο Ελλαδα  δεν εχει σημαντικη διαφορα
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/970/thermosi...%B1%CF%82.html

----------

FILMAN (11-01-17)

----------


## begar2

Ευχαριστώ

----------

